# Clamp cart



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

I already have a clamp rack. The problem is that it's not big enough to hold all of my clamps. So I was thinking about having a clamp cart, that rolls around anywhere in the shop. Any ideas?


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Just do a search on this this for clamp cart. This will get you started.

Example http://lumberjocks.com/projects/19514


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

You can kinda see what I'm using in this photo. It's a stainless baker's rack from BJ's I got for around $50. It holds a lot of weight and rolls easily without feeling tippy. I have pipe clamps, c clamps and bar clamps hanging all over it and spring clamps in containers on the shelves.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Make a bigger one!!...........JIm


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I would use casters, 4 should suffice!!! Lol.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, I might just need to make a bigger clamp rack.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Get a harbor freight coupon for the 1000lb mover's dolly for 7.99, cheapest source for 4 workable wheels. Just throw away the wood that they're attached to. If you check through my blog you'll see my attempt at trying to build a rack using the dolly as the base, it was a failure the first time I tried to move it. Working on a new one now that should be more successful with a 27"x27" base.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I think Norm made one on his show a few years ago. Kind of an A frame stile. Easy, like Russ said, a cheap set of casters and you are on your way. You can lay out the cross members at desired distances and make them as wide/long as needed to fit your clamp/ needs.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't have a photo but I use some TSlot aluminum extrusions for mine. Mine is a lot like Norm's!

TSlot
80/20 t slot

You can buy a lot of this material on eBay and Amazon. It is strong enough to hold any number of clamps!

I made an *"A"* frame, 30" wide, 24" deep, and ~6' tall, 4 casters, and the bottom part of the frame filled in for extra storage! For the horizontal pieces that hold the clamps I used 1/2" plywood. To separate the individual clamps I used the panel mount blocks from TSlot.

I used this material because if I want to make it bigger, I just buy bigger pieces.

If you want, I can post a picture when I get home!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Photo of my Tslot extruded aluminum clamp rack! It is constructed out of the 1.5" square Tslot extrusions. The reason I have never posted this is that it is *not made of wood*!

Tslot square extrusions
TSlots and 80/20 extrusions and the parts are interchangeable and there are at least 15 pages of 100 items each on eBay alone. Amazon also has these extrusions available!










*One side view*
The horizontal clamp supports are 1/2" plywood with a groove milled to accept the aluminum clamp separators and are held to the extrusions with the Tslot nuts.
Tslot nuts
The aluminum separators between the clamps are panel mounting brackets for Tslots. I can adjust the spacing of the horizontals with two screws and the clamp spacing with the panel mount separators. The panel mount/clamp separators could be made out of wood is so desired. If anyone is interested I can post a profile of these panel mounts.










*Other side view*
The pipe clamps are hung from the top horizontal with a shop made separator near the bottom of the clamps. The Bessey clamps also hang from the plywood and near the bottom are the panel mounts to keep the clamps separated.










*Off angle view*
The Tslots plates hold everything together and the bottom frame has a piece of 1/4" ABS to catch the clamps I have not yet mounted. Under the frame are four casters, 2 rotating/locking and 2 fixed. These casters are not rated for this load but it is what I had available at the time!

To make a bigger version I just need a bigger base and add two more verticals so I can still use what I have!
I also want to add another shelf or drawer for those clamps that don't want to hang or are too small to hang.


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

I opted for using wall space, specifically a section of my pegboard, for storing clamps. I also have some at the end of my overhead cabinets. Granted, I don't have a ton of clamps right now, but as the collection grows, they're still not going to be on a cart because I'd rather have the floor space. I prefer to have my work/assembly table on wheels so I can roll it to the clamps, better light, or beside a specific machine.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I leave them on the wall and just make it bigger cause another rolling clamp rack would take up valuable floor space. Even on WALL can take up valuable space. Been thinking of using a old door I have and haning it so I can put clamps on both sides to save on some space. A rolling cart is handy if you have a big shop….


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't have wall space, too many windows, so I opted for the rolling cart.

My whole point in posting this was that some shop projects can be made out of alternative materials. If I had made this out of wood, it probably would have taken two or three evenings where as the one I posted only took me three hours.

Again, as I have said before, to each his own and, after all, that is we are all here to exchange ideas/projects!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I just wish I had enough clamps to worry about.
I like the alum. jobby a bunch.
Bill


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Personally I can see where there is a need for both. The cart is nice to have a really good selection of clamps right there on hand without having to walk over to the wall, my wish is to one day have an assembly table with the clamps on the wall behind it. In which case it is one more thing to walk around if I need the clamps for something else. The wall is also really nice for the sizes that don't get used as often, in my shop bigger then 36". Right now my table saw is the assembly table and that sits in the center of the shop with a nice clear space around it and reaching any walls is just inconvenient making a rack more important now.


----------

